# Pc aufrüsten Tipps für Prozessor



## cleanerleon (4. Oktober 2014)

*Pc aufrüsten Tipps für Prozessor*

Guten Abend,
Da ich finde dass mein Pc mittlerweile etwas unangemessen für die neuesten Spiele ist, das wären bei mir primär WoW und Arma3, habe ich vor meinen Pc aufzurüsten und wollte ein paar Meinungen zu den aktuellen Prozessoren hören.

Zu meinem derzeitigen Setup:

Mainboard: MSI 760gm-p23
Prozessor: AMD FX-4100
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Vapor-X R9 280X Tri-X
(Die habe ich schon aufgerüstet sowie das Netzteil, kann aber das volle Potential ohne entsprechenden Prozessor nicht wirklich nutzen)
Netzteil is von Be quiet! 500W
RAM sind 8GB Marke kann ich jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nich sagen
Und Festplatte is von Western Digital 750GB auch schon etwas älter überlege die mit einer SSD zu verstärken

So meine Frage wäre jetzt: Gibt es Prozessoren die sich von der Preis/Leistung her lohnen und noch in mein Mainboard passen und auch noch bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen mithalten können? Oder falls es sich nicht lohnt das alte Mainboard weiter zu nutzen, was würdet ihr mir als CPU Mainboard Kombi empfehlen was natürlich zu Grafikkarte und Netzteil zumindest passen sollte, da ich die jetzt ungern noch tauschen möchte ;D

Vom Budget her bin ich da noch nicht so festgelegt und wenn sich für relative Mehrkosten was besseres mehr lohnen würde, wäre ich da nicht abgeneigt, aber grob würde ich für den Prozessor alleine so 150-180 Euro zahlen und zusammen mit Mainboard so ca. 240-260 Euro.

Zum Overclocken werde ich denke ich in den nächsten Wochen erstmal nicht übergehen aufgrund relativer Unerfahrenheit es ist aber nicht auszuschliessen, dass ich mich da mal ranwagen werde, daher auch die relativ kühlstarke GraKa.

So hoffe jemand hat Lust sich meiner Mal anzunehmen und kann mir da vielleicht ein paar vielversprechende Tipps zu Angeboten geben.
Gruß Leon


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt es leider keine aktuellen passenden CPUs mehr.

Aber ein Intel Core i5 4460 für ca 160€ plus ein Mainboard H97-Chipsatz ca 75€, zB ASRock H97 Pro4 bzw. H97M Pro4, falls Die Gehäuse µATX hat - das wäre dann wieder absolut Top. Wäre aber die Frage, was für RAM Du hast ^^


----------



## cleanerleon (5. Oktober 2014)

Ok das is doch schonmal was.

Was wäre der nächste Cpu eine Preisstufe drunter bzw. drüber?
RAM habe ich 2 4GB Crucial Riegel mit 667Mhz drin
Zum  Gehäuse kann ich dir nicht sagen welchem Standard es entspricht war ein  Fertig PC für knapp 400 Euro damals.. kann man das irgendwie  rauskriegen was für ein Gehäuse man hat?
Danke schonmal


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

Also, das Mainboard ist µATX, und wenn du Dir da mal vorstellst, dass ein Board "nach unten" länger ist: würde das noch passen? Wenn nein, dann hat das Gehäuse µATX. So oder so kannst Du aber µATX nehmen, das schadet ja auch nicht.

Die nächstbilligere CPU spart Dir kaum was, ist aber ein Stück langsamer - das macht wenig Sinn. Wenn Du bei der CPU sparen musst, müsstest Du direkt nur einen Core i3 nehmen wie zb Intel Core i3-4150, 2x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I34150) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist dann aber auch gleich 60€ günstiger. Allerdings ist der i5 auch deutlich schneller, der i3 entspricht wiederum in Spielen in etwa der Leistung eines AMD FX-6000er oder FX-8000er.

Beim RAM: ich nehme an, du hast 667MHZ, aber so genanntes "DDR3-1333" ? Das könntest Du erst Mal übernehmen, dann reicht es vlt doch für den core i5


----------



## cleanerleon (5. Oktober 2014)

Zur Cpu, ne daran muss ich nich unbedingt sparen eher das Gegenteil Wollte nur mal wissen wie es so im Preissegment dadrunter aber vorallem auch darüber aussieht aber ich denke was du mir empfohlen hast wird schon "the best of both worlds" sein 

Zum RAM, ja ist DDR3 hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen 

Und zum Motherboard, das heisst also ein µATX passt auch in ein ATX Gehäuse? // Grade nachgeguckt..mein derzeitges ist auch ein µATX müsste von daher also passen. Denke dann wird es das auch werden Also CPU und Motherboard das du vorgeschlagen hast.

Wie ist das mit dem Standard Lüfter reicht der oder sollte ich da einen anderen nehmen? Wenn ja welchen würdest du mir empfehlen?

Und zu guter Letzt: Sollte ich mir einen oder mehrer Gehäuselüfter anschaffen? habe derzeit keinen, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass wenn ich mein System mal übertakten möchte das ganz hilfreich wäre. Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? 

Danke schonmal für die ganze Mühe die du dir machst


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Die "kleineren" Boards passen immer auch in größere Gehäuse, nur umgekehrt nicht  

Als Kühler kannst Du zb einen von denen nehmen, wenn dir ein leiser PC wichtig ist EKL Alpenf oder Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Arctic Freezer 13 CO (UCACO-FZ13100-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cleanerleon (6. Oktober 2014)

Da ich gerade sehe, dass ich den Prozessor eh nicht übertakten kann, werde ich es wohl bei dem Standard Lüfter belassen und den zusammen mit diesem 8587870 - ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 Motherboard bestellen.
Ist es nötig mein Windows nach dem Einbau neu zu installieren? Eigentlich ja nicht oder?

So ich bedanke mich vielmals für deine Hilfe und freue ich schon die neuen Teile zu verbauen


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (6. Oktober 2014)

cleanerleon schrieb:


> Ist es nötig mein Windows nach dem Einbau neu zu installieren? Eigentlich ja nicht oder?
> 
> So ich bedanke mich vielmals für deine Hilfe und freue ich schon die neuen Teile zu verbauen



Meine letzte Erfahrung nach dem kompletten Wechsel von MB/CPU/RAM unter Win 7 (64bit)...ja evtl. wirst du Windows leider neu installieren müssen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch lieber neu installieren - vor allem wenn Du dein jetziges Windows eh schon eine Weile installiert hattest. Aber bei nem solchem Wechsel von einem alten Chipsatz zu einem ganz neuen und dann auch Intel statt AMD, da würde ich so oder so neu installieren, da es sonst nicht ganz optimal wird, selbst wenn es fehlerfrei ohne Neuinstallation klappt.


----------



## cleanerleon (6. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar dann werde ich mit dem Einbau wohl noch warten bis ich von der Uni Win 8 bekomme ;D ein Hoch auf das Informatikstudium


----------

